# imap4 kopie/backup auf anderen server (kein sync)

## andi_s

hallo,

ich moechte ca. alle 5 minuten alle neuen mails von imapserver#1 auf imapserver#2 kopieren aber ohne zu synchronisieren, d.h. mails, die auf #1 geloescht wurden sollen auf #2 erhalten bleiben. also quasi ein 'sync' mit --keepdeleted.

ich habe bisher nur skripte/tools gefunden, die entweder nur syncen koennen (auf #1 geloeschte mails gehen verloren) oder aber einfach nur stupide alle mails komplett kopieren (das ist bei meiner postfachgroesse keine option)

btw: lokal zu syncen/kopieren ist leider nicht moeglich und somit auch keine option.

ich bin sicherlich nicht der erste, der sowas machen moechte, daher hoffe ich das hier jemand vielleicht ein tool/skript kennt welches so 'intelligent' ist, das es nur mails von #1 auf #2 kopiert, die auf #2 noch nicht vorhanden sind?

ich bin fuer jeden tipp dankbar!

----------

## toralf

Hhm, sollte rsync mit --max-delete=-1 das nicht machen können ?

----------

## andi_s

 *toralf wrote:*   

> Hhm, sollte rsync mit --max-delete=-1 das nicht machen können ?

 

sorry, vielleicht habe ich mich nicht deutlich genug ausgedrueckt...

ich muss die mails per IMAP kopieren, also tools wie rsync kann ich leider nicht nutzen - sonst waere das auch kein problem.

----------

## cryptosteve

Hast Du Dir schonmal fetchmail angesehen? Damit sollte das möglich sein, weil es neue Mails einfach ins Maildir (oder wohin auch immer) einsortiert und in dem Sinne nicht synct.

Oder übersehe ich jetzt etwas?

edit: URL korrigiert

----------

## jodel

ich weiss nicht, ob das genau das ist was du suchst, aber offlineimap erlaubt es, bestimmte Ordner beim syncen zu ignorieren.

Also könntest du den Trash Ordner einfach auslassen.

----------

## schmutzfinger

Noch eine Idee ohne IMAP, die vielleicht geht. Lasse Server1 einfach eine Kopie jeder neuen Mail auch an Server2 schicken. Das ist doch was du am Ende haben willst oder? Siehe dazu procmail oder die Admin-Oberfläche zu deinen Mails für Server1. Ansonsten geht das sicherlich irgendwie mit fetchmail, wie schon jemand gesagt hat.

----------

## Adnae

Probiere es mal mit imapsync (http://www.linux-france.org/prj/imapsync/) das sollte deinem Wunsch entsprechen

----------

## andi_s

hi,

erstmal danke fuer die tipps

@steve

ich werde mir fetchmail mal genauer ansehen - das koennte klappen.

@schmutzfinger

ja, das ist das was ich will, aber nicht praktikabel... ich will ja alle (ausgehende+eingehende+geloeschte mails archivieren) - das wuerde zwar funktionieren, aber ich muesste beim senden dann auch immer als CC meinen zweiten account angeben.

@jodel

ich will keine bestimmten ordner ignorieren - das ist nicht das problem (das kann thunderbird auch) das problem ist das beim syncen von #1 auf #2 geloeschte mails auf #2 ebenfalls geloescht werden, was ich verhindern will

@Adnae

auf der seite war ich auch schon gelandet und ganz unten sind auch links zu sehr guten&nuetzlichen imap4 tools, aber leider erfuellt keines davon meine anforderungen

----------

